# Art. PAjiggin- they're here...



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Snakehead have found their way into our PA waters. I stopped at Jim's bait and tackle on the Octoraro reservoir (Lancaster co, pa) to return a bait container and buy some crappie minnows. They told me guys were "banging snakehead out left and right at the spillway" 
When I got there I found a dead one on the bank confirming reports. Then a gentleman fishing beside me reeled one in. He was nice enough to offer it to me since he doesn't eat fish too much. The Octoraro creek flows out of this reservoir and empties right below the conowingo dam.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Attn. PAjiggin- they're here...*

Title was supposed to say "attn:" but I have a new phone and it doesn't like how I type. Here is another photo


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Wooow that's amazing


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

That is sooooo sad. I hope they don't get over the spillway. That could really mess up the West Branch trout fishery.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Gorge said:


> That is sooooo sad. I hope they don't get over the spillway. That could really mess up the West Branch trout fishery.


 Some nut will probably throw one or two over the spillway. I hope not.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

[/QUOTE] Some nut will probably throw one or two over the spillway. I hope not.[/QUOTE] agreed andy. I was there the other day chatting and said "all it takes is one a**hole"
I've been trying to catch one the past few days but haven't been successful. Found another dead on the bank. I've heard they're fun to fight and taste great, but no need to aide in their expansion by relocating them


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Aj you know when you finally catch 1 you have to post it here


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

I definitely will. Tried 3 days this weekend with no success. Caught a few nice channel cats and an 18" striper that I released. Someone asked me if they could keep the striper since I didn't want to. I told them they had to be 20" in PA and he still wanted to keep it. Hard to believe people are like that


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's an article from the newspaper about where I'm targeting them https://lancasteronline.com/sports/...cle_6441caf4-86a2-11e8-b45c-db4c9c048afc.html


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I seen a guy catch a very large snake head below the dam where I was fishing this morning. It is in my report for this morning 7-16-18. I said in my report, there are snake heads at a lot of spillways in Md. and Delaware. I guess no one read my report.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy I read it just had nothing to comment on it. Just remember this particular thread is about snakeheads in PA. This particular spot where it they were caught and found dead is less than 30min from my house. So yea kinda surprising


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Below spillways is the place to try right now. Not only in PA. but all spillways, even in FL. In my opinion. Sorry, I didn't mean to intrude on your PA. report.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/07/17/pennsylvania-anglers-find-terrifying-frankenfish-snakehead-in-creek.html


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Ajv
You caught a striper at the covered bridge? That's the first I've ever heard of in the Octoraro.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today is the first day of the International Snakehead Symposium . Here is the link. 
https://units.fisheries.org/va/the-first-international-snakehead-symposium/

As you can read the sky is not falling and the snakehead has a bad rep. There is a grassroots movement to make them a sportfish.
www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/sto...d0f9f0351f1_story.html?utm_term=.22a530dac37b

I have seen some needless killing over my many years and just killing for sport is human thing...very few animals in nature will do that.
Nothing wrong with providing food for the table. 

Capt Mike


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Capt. Mike, Thanks for posting this. That second one is really interesting. I didn't know they are in decline/over fished. I have caught six while fishing for bass on a 7 1/2" grape worm casting in bass spots. What a fight. They beat bass and rock fish every time for the fight. In my opinion. Thanks!


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gorge said:


> Ajv
> You caught a striper at the covered bridge? That's the first I've ever heard of in the Octoraro.


3 times now. All measured 18" saw another 18" caught as well


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

captmikestarrett said:


> Today is the first day of the International Snakehead Symposium . Here is the link.
> https://units.fisheries.org/va/the-first-international-snakehead-symposium/
> 
> As you can read the sky is not falling and the snakehead has a bad rep. There is a grassroots movement to make them a sportfish.
> ...


Hey capt your second link didn't work for me but here is an interesting video featuring Virginia dept of game and inland fisheries. To summarize their 15 years of research: they're not the problem everyone thought they would be- yet. But 15 years is a short time in the lifespan of an ecosystem. Worth a watch
https://youtu.be/R23-ThVeZ8o


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

If I ever catch 1 I'm eating. Not afraid to try different fish. Some fish the taste just don't do it for me.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

They're delicious


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

That's wild. Its a long way from the river to the reservoir.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Caught a few 6" striper in there too. Not sure if they were born up there or swam the whole way up


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I would guess born there. Stripers need fresh flowing water to spawn


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Pajigging machin said:


> I would guess born there. Stripers need fresh flowing water to spawn


 that's what I was figuring. Can't seem to catch one 20" though. Wish I could


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Aj have you ever caught a legal striper in the creek? Wondering if they leave before they get that big


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Pajigging machin said:


> Aj have you ever caught a legal striper in the creek? Wondering if they leave before they get that big


 nope. Never caught one over 18" they need to be 20 in PA. A few guys have told.me they've caught legal ones. I've never seen it


----------

